# USB mouse not detected {solved} man am i a n00b, thx dsd

## BunK

I know that it is something i did, or didn't do that is causing this problem, as during the install when i booted from livecd I did have mouse support, however now booting from my compiled kernel i do not have mouse support.  I have tried playing around with my xorg.conf file, however I am convinced it is something related to my kernel.  

dmesg | grep USB shows no mouse connected , but my controllers appear detected.

lspci shows my usb controllers

I have recompiled my kernel after checking for UHCI and EHCI being built into the kernel, UHCI and EHCI were built in, however i found some sis chipset and video card support which i also built in figuring my MB is on a SIS chipset w/ video so...

I have looked into my udev.conf file, however at this point its greek to me, i left defaults.

hotplug and coldplug I cannot emerge because I do not have a net connection and am relying on only the packages available to me in the GRP package cd.

I have been working on this, my first linux experience for about a week now, and this morning I nearly had it done, i was in gnome, however had no mouse, and it seems like i was on the rim and have just been pulled back into the abyss.  Now i cant get into gnome anymore and X still has no mouse and is impossible to work with.  Please help, I have been reading documentation all day long, for now i'm turning in, thanks in advance.Last edited by BunK on Thu May 18, 2006 7:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bobspencer123

the only thing I can think of is you don't have mouse support in your kernel. Check for it here.

device driver ---> Input device support  [*] mouse

----------

## BunK

yeah, its not that, 

I recompiled again with every option that had USB in it built into the kernel (OHCI and UHCI, and EHCI), no effect

Im too new to have any idea what the live cd might do that would detect my mouse that i didnt do in my configuration settings that doesnt.

whatever it is it is related to hardware detection.

----------

## whig

Try "less /proc/bus/usb/devices"

----------

## troymc

Show us a lspci -v and a lsusb.

troymc

----------

## BunK

lsusb i cannot run as i cannot emerge usbuitls because i dont have a prebuilt package for it.

lspci -v  (only output related to USB)

```
0000:00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.1 Controller

(rev0f) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

           Subsystem: ASRock Incorporated: Unknown device 7001

           Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 3

           Memory at cfff9000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4k]

0000:00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.1 Controller

(rev0f) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

           Subsystem: ASRock Incorporated: Unknown device 7001

           Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 5

           Memory at cfffa000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4k]

0000:00:03.2 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller

(prog-if 20 [EHCI])

           Subsystem: ASRock Incorporated: Unknown device 7002

           Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 23

           Memory at cfffb000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4k]

           Capabilities: [50] Power Management Version 2
```

Last edited by BunK on Thu May 18, 2006 3:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BunK

 *whig wrote:*   

> Try "less /proc/bus/usb/devices"

 

```
T:  Bus=01  Lev=00  Prnt=00  Port=00  Cnt=00 Dev#= 1 Spd=480 MxCh= 6

B:  Alloc= 0/800 us (0%), #Int= 0 , #Iso= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=01 MxPS=8 #Cfgs= 1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev=2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 ehci_hcd

S:  Product=Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:03.2

C:*#Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr= 0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(int.) MxPS= 2 Ivl=256ms

```

i have to transfer all of this stuff from the linux box to my windows box via pen and paper, so i hope this is helpful  :Smile: 

also just to clear it up, HID is built into the kernel and the other option below it somethign like hardware overlay or something (noted in the USB guide as required for HID to work) is also built into the kernel

----------

## dsd

looks like you dont have OHCI in your kernel

after adding (compiled into the kernel, not as module) and rebooting, please run a quick sanity test: show us the date/times outputted by:

uname -v

ls -l /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage

----------

## BunK

uname -v

```
#2 SMP Wed May 17 20:39:19 local time zone must be set -- see Zic
```

ls -l /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage

```
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2025674 May 17 22:17 /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage
```

Appreciate the help.  but i definately did compile OHCI into my kernel, it wasnt so originally, as UHCI was.  But I have since recompiled, next I am going to try removing UHCI from my kernel and recompiling again.  Seeing as it was kinda late for me when i last did that its possible i didnt 

cp /usr/src/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/<kernel name>

----------

## dsd

no need to remove UHCI

the dates shown in the last post reveal that your compiled kernel image is 2 hours newer than the one you are booted from. you need to mount /boot and copy over the new kernel image (and reboot) every time you change your kernel configuration.

----------

## BunK

yeah, i believe that was the one i didnt copy my kernel to boot.

do i need to mount /boot every time though?  I have it configured somewhere, i cant remember, maybe fstab, or make.conf, wherever it should be, to mount at boot i thought.  regardless i'll try that, if it works, 1000 thank yous.  if it doesnt work, you only get one.  :Very Happy: 

----------

